# New website - photo albums with 3D transitions



## Vladimir Slepnev (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi all. New here. I made a website that allows you to make photo albums with 3D transitions, looking at objects from different angles:

http://openphotovr.org (needs Flash)

It's been running for 2 months and has accumulated some beautiful architectural photography from Flickr and individual contributors. Everybody here is welcome to participate and give feedback.


----------

